# MY DNP cycle - Log



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I've gained a lot of benefit from other peoples logs so im going to try and give a bit back by doing me own lol

I've decided to attempt a 5 week DNP cycle to shift the last of my weight, I've used DNP before so i know what its like.

Im 23, 6ft2 and im going on holiday in 7 weeks

Firstly a bit of history, 3.5 years ago - 23.5 stone







Jan 2013 19.5 stone



And as I stand now, just weighed myself tonight at 16 stone 10...after a heavy weekend so holding a bit of water...not sure on BF tbh...and in these pics the lighting does do me some favours but was the only available mirror options in the household lol









DNP Cycle:

I will be running 250mg a day - Dhacks for 4-5 weeks, I used these at the beginning of the year to lose a lot of weight so im aware of dangers/sides etc. also be running 50mcg T3

Diet:

This is admittely where i let myself down, my diet isn't as planned/strict as most peoples...i tend to aim for 170- 190g protein with as little carbs as possible...usually around 1400-1500 cals a day..Not a brilliant approach, but it has worked for me^ so i'm of the attitude "if its not broke, dont fix it" if weight loss stalls etc. then i can look at a more in depth plan. Every sunday will be a cheat day and i wont be taking DNP on this day. Ive got standard vitamin, BCAA, fish oil etc. supps which i use aswel

Training:

I have a split weights routine, goes something like this:

Monday:

Shoulders & 20mins HIIT

Tuesday:

Biceps, Abs & Legs

Wednesday:

Chest & 20 mins HIIT

Thursday:

Back, deadlifts, shrugs, abs

Friday:

Triceps & HIIT

Saturday:

Spend ages in the gym on saturday doing a bit of everything

Sunday:

Rest

I'm going to go with higher reps/lighter weight for the duration of this

AAS:

At the moment Im running 150mg test prop a week and 150mg tren Ace...however ive been keeping an eye on my blood pressure so might have to drop the tren and Im losing a fair bit of hair aswel (MPB)  ...if i drop it il just up test to 250mg to try and preserve muscle....Also got some Tbol on the way so i might try that...also running 1mg adex EOD

I'm looking to Lose around 30lbs...I know its a tall order...but you dont know if you don't try...plan to stop the cycle around 10 days before my holiday to carb up/shed water & maintain...going to run the power pct when im back.

As you can see I am troubled with a bit of loose skin from all the weight loss so i'm hoping this doesnt get much worse...and particular problem areas im hoping to target are hips/love handles/lower back and around lower lat area

First day is tomorrow and i'll update daily


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck fella and well done in the weight loss, brilliant transformation!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing the same dose but high carb and losing over 2lb a day mate, even though I eat cake most days lol


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> I'm doing the same dose but high carb and losing over 2lb a day mate, even though I eat cake most days lol


I've read different views on high carb & low carb...i might switch half way through and try high carbs...how much you got to lose pal?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me? Not an awful lot, got top 4 abs out now but going to keep going for another week then watch the miracle happen when it leaves my body and my muscles fill again


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> Me? Not an awful lot, got top 4 abs out now but going to keep going for another week then watch the miracle happen when it leaves my body and my muscles fill again


sounds good mate...its a lads holiday we r going on so pressure on to be in best shape possible ha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Id suggest a bit more test though... At least 500mg imo


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Day 1: had 250mg this morning and 50mcg t3...feeling fine...bit warm and sweaty but still managed a big back sesh and cardio


----------



## Tops (Jan 8, 2013)

Good work on the weight loss! big difference in 4 months so must be doing something right!


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing progress already m8. Good luck.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

cheers lads,

Question: can anyone recommend anything that will help me sleep better on DNP? dreading the fact im not gunna get much sleep for the next few weeks


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dave_b said:


> cheers lads,
> 
> Question: can anyone recommend anything that will help me sleep better on DNP? dreading the fact im not gunna get much sleep for the next few weeks


diphenhydramine cheap as chips at amazon (kirkland brand)


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> diphenhydramine cheap as chips at amazon (kirkland brand)


cheers mate il have a look


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Best if luck with the cycle mate


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

Dave_b said:


> cheers mate il have a look


£17 quid!!


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Day 2: woke up this morning after a dreadful nights sleep...was really hungry and craving carbs but i managed to resist and diet has stayed clean...around 1600 cals high protein/low carbs...sweating isnt too bad...had a meeting with a customer late today so didnt make it to the gym


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Wow! You've had great results. Very interested to see what you get from this cycle.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So how is this going mate ? a good few weeks since update..


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

to be honest ive been slacking a bit.... Training has been good but diet has been slacking and ive been using DNP on & off...i do a face to face sales job so its not a good image sweating all the time lol....anyway here is an up to date pic, weighed myself last sunday at 15 stone 10lbs



still struggling with the love handles and loose skin in the lower ab area is becoming more apparent and looks awful at times :/....need to pull my finger out, planning on running a clen cycle, 100mcg t3 cycle and LOTS of cardio for the next couple of weeks before i go to ibiza on july 2nd...its that close i can almost feel the comedown ha.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Youve lost loads of weight there mate

I start my DNP tomorrow and cant wait!

You got a lot more chance of pulling in ibiza now compared to 23 stone!


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Youve lost loads of weight there mate
> 
> I start my DNP tomorrow and cant wait!
> 
> You got a lot more chance of pulling in ibiza now compared to 23 stone!


DNP is amazing, i wish the weather was cold again so i could run it.

I might give it another go this week...one last push before hols!


----------

